# Self centering (coaches please help)



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

By "without a pin" do you mean no sight/barebow?? What "self centering" means to me is if you have a round sight (just a ring - no pin) you will tend to center the target in the circle. Add a pin to that and IF you are looking at the target, the pin will tend to center on the bull's eye. Kind of works the same way for bare bow but without the sight, you are relying more on hand eye coordination.

Arne


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

With sight, I'm going to play with it at 20 yds. Just trying new things. Thanks for responding.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

Pm sent............


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

it is that natural process that allows spot shooters to use a ring on their lens , instead of a dot, or pin, and to some, including myself, it actually makes way more sense than using a dot or a pin. 
the theory is that ,...if you are supposed to concentrate your aim on the X-ring why not be able to see it. 
years ago, I found my self deliberately moving my sight to see the X-ring that was blocked from view by my dot, so I tried a ring on my lens and never looked back.....it only makes sense, to me.


----------



## Diggs223 (Jan 25, 2004)

peep sights. the eye, if you trust it, is very good at centering. that is why precision rifle shooters, iron sight, always use aperture sights.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

12sonly said:


> I here everyone say that your mind has self centering built in. If this be the case you should be able to concentrate on one spot on target, without pin and be able to hit it. Is this line of thinking right?


======================

Hello
Leave your mind blank.
Trust, and turn your aim over to your subconscious. The Eye relates to your subconscious. 
subconscious relates to nerve endings. 

The trick is. don't let the eye get excited.

Now the subconscious. doesn't like any thing out of level or off center.
Example = Level = Picture on the wall . Center = Pointing at a spot on the wall. And moving your pointing finger, off to the edge of that spot. 

Show the eye the center of that target, " ONCE " with a dot or a open circle.
Relax and burn the center of that target up, with your eye. With no thought where the pin dot or circle is.
Till the shot is made.
No thought of the release hand, to have a command SHOT.
If the release hand enters into as a thought. Your mud. Let down, and start again.

=============

If any thing enters into your deep burning concentration. Your aiming shot is mud. Let down.
Cut out a target spot. Place it at eye level, for standing or setting. Place it on the wall.

Now with your eye, with deep burning concentration. With out a thought creeping in.See if you can stay on that target center for 13 to 15 seconds. With deep burning concentration.With out a thought creeping in. Remember if it dose your " Mud "
You sure should see your scores improve, real fast. Later


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

To test this theory, I shot league for a year with clear glass in my scope. No dot, no circle. My scores were only a couple of points off of my previous average the first couple of weeks of league and back up to my average the rest of the season.

The self centering is just a tendency and not a real strong tendency at that. If you start thinking about it, you defeat it. Almost any distraction will short circuit it. It improves with practice, but you have to focus on the X and not think about it, for it to be helpful. You also have to have your equipment & form tuned very well.

It's like walking through the woods. If there are no landmarks, right handers tend to circle to the right and left handers to the left. But landmarks, knowledge of the terrain, or even knowledge of the tendency will keep you on a straighter path.

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

For folks who OVER AIM....

I take out the scope lens completely...

just an empty scope housing,
an empty tube.

Then,
I have folks shoot the 20 yard target,
SINGLE spot.

NO way can they see the x-ring.
The can only see the OUTSIDE edge of the ENTIRE target inside the scope housing.

The Human eye is actually VERY VERY good at centering a round object inside a round object.

Calms the mind.
Allows the subconscious to take over,
cuz there is nothing to obsess over.

Good for calming the "TYPE A" shooters.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

Not a coach, but I do know a pro that doesn't use a dot or anything on the lens. Just the lens. He is also a top shooter indoors.


----------

